# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  PSA-Anstieg

## sven-pebe

Im Moment ist ein langsamer aber stetiger Anstieg - mit leichten Schwankungen - zu erkennen (siehe Profil).

Nach DHB und Bestrahlung ist nun erstmals der PSA bei 1,6. Wie beunruhigend ist dies einzuschätzen?

Im Moment besteht bei meinem Freund auch eine Ohrentzündung- nur so nebenbei erwähnt.

----------


## sven-pebe

... vorab schon mal vielen Dank für Infos!!

Sonnige Grüße

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Sven:-
Es gelten hier eigentlich die Regeln für Rezidiv nach Bestrahlung.
Die DHB ist per Definition eine Ersttherapie. Nach deren Beendigung war der PSA-Wert Deines Freundes bei <0,1 .  Es wäre regulär gewesen, diesen wieder bis zu den PSA-Werten einer gesunden Prostata ansteigen zu lassen, also  bis 2 - 4, um zu sehen, ob ein neues biologisches Gleichgewicht sich einstellt, so dass eine weitere Behandlung nicht notwendig gewesen wäre. Allerdings ist bei einem Gleason von 3+4 und einem PSA-Wert >10 die Wahrscheinlichkeit gegeben, dass dies nicht der Fall sein würde. Folglich hat Dein Freund das Ergebnis der DHB gar nicht abgewartet und gleich eine kurative Strahlentherapie nachgeschoben. Er kann nun eigentlich nur abwarten, bis die Quelle des PSA bildtechnisch sichtbar wird. Dann ließe sich die Metastase u.U. bestrahlen oder operativ entfernen. Oder er beginnt schon gleich wieder eine Hormontherapie. Kurativ wird diese dann aber nicht mehr wirken, denn wenn die Krebszellen  den Feuersturm der DHB überlebt haben, dann überleben sie auch, was an Hormontherapie jetzt nachkommt. Das wird er aber mit seinem Urologen besprechen müssen.

Gruß und alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## sven-pebe

Hallo Reinardo,

danke für die Information. Verstehe nicht, warum bei verschiedenen Laboren so unterschiedliche PSA-Werte gemessen werden!
Hier wurde z. B. 2011 PSA 1.02 ermittelt, kurz darauf in München 0,77. 

Werden denn unterschiedliche Werte gemessen? Habe was gelesen von PSA und freiem PSA. Gibt´s da unterschiede?

Mein Freund wird kommende Woche wieder Untersuchungstermin in München haben. Bin mal gespannt, was dort für ein Wert bestimmt wird, ob er auch dieses Mal deutlich niedriger liegt als die Werte, die hier bei uns gemessen werden.

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Sven,

in der Praxis werden recht viele verschiedene Messverfahren zur PSA-Bestimmung eingesetzt. Aus diesem Grund wird dringend empfohlen, die PSA-Werte ausnahmslos im gleichen Labor oder beim Urologen mit der gleichen Laborausrüstung ermitteln zu lassen. Zwar können auch da gelegentlich Fehler vorkommen, doch lassen sich diese bei der nächsten Messung
als Ausreisser in der einen oder anderen Richtung erkennen
Gruss

Jürg

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@sven-pepe:

Mit bis zu ca. 30%`tige Abweichungen bestehen die PSA-Messwerte der einzelnen Labore. Dies steht im Zusammenhang mit den unterschiedlichen Test,-Meßmethoden, und Verfahren, und Testhersteller. (Hofman la Roche, Siemens, usw.)
Daher sollten PSA-Messungen immer von ein-und demselben Labor durchgeführt werden.

Das freie PSA (fPSA, also das ungebundene PSA ) wird zusätzlich als Prognosefaktor bestimmt, wenn das Gesamt-PSA (tPSA) zwischen 4 ng/ml und 10 ng/ml liegt. In diesem Bereich besteht eine sogenannte "Grauzone." Der Quotient aus dem Freien-, und Gesamt-PSA gibt eine wahrscheinliche Zusatzinformation ob es sich eher um einen "gutartigen", beningnen (< 25% ) oder einen" bösartigen" (< 15% ) Prozess handelt. Danach kann zusätzlich abgeschätzt werden, ob eine Biopsie angezeigt ist oder nicht.
Dagegen gibt es noch das "gebundene" oder "komplexe" PSA, welches zumeist nur in "bösartigen" also malignen Prozessen exprimiert wird.
Mehr dazu in den KISP-Forentexten, unter Diagnostik.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@sven-pepe:

sorry, der Quotient freies, zum gesamt-PSA muß natürlich *> 25%* sein, wenn es sich um einen gutartigen Prozess handelt.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## sven-pebe

Danke für eure Antworten!

Wenn ich mich richtig informiert habe, dann handelt es sich doch um ein "biochemisches Rezidiv", wenn der PSA-Wert um mehr als 2 ng/ml über den PSA-Nadir ansteigt.

Das heißt, sicher von einem Rezidiv kann ich dann ausgehen, wenn der PSA auf ca. 2.21 ansteigt?

Bleibt also wohl nur die Möglichkeit abzuwarten, richtig - wie auch schon Reinardo meinte!?

Mein Freund hat zwar kommende Woche Untersuchungstermin, frag trotzdem nochmal bei Euch nach!

Sonnige Grüße und alles Gute

Sven

----------


## sven-pebe

Untersuchung ist gelaufen! 

"TRUS+Doppler: Prostata inhomogen - Kapsel unauffällig, kein Fokus"

Empfohlen: Vit D3 ca 5000 I.E./Tag, Rocaltrol 0,5 µg 0-0-1, Avodart 1-0-0.

Weiter empfiehlt Doc: Curcumin, Omega 3, Selen

Was nun Avodart betrifft steht im Beipackzettel:

*"Bei Männern, die Avodart einnehmen, sollte der PSA regelmäßig gemessen werden. In einer klinischen Studie mit Männern, die ein erhöhtes Risiko für PCA hatten, zeigte sich bei Männern, die Avodart einnahmen, häufiger eine schwere Form des Prostatakrebs als bei Männern, die Avodart nicht einnahmen. Die Wirkung von Avodart auf diese schwere Form des Prostatakrebs ist nicht klar."
*
Nun ist mein Freund natürlich beunruhigt, ob er Avodart wirklich nehmen soll. Wobei man sagen muss, dass er auch bei der 3-fachen HB auch schon Avodart eingenommen hat.

Er hat mich trotzdem gebeten, Euch nach eure Meinung zu fragen, bevor er mit der Einnahme beginnt.

Seine Frage: "Ist es bedenklich, dieses Medikament nun wieder einzunehmen?"

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank für euren Rat.

Herzliche Grüße

Sven-pebe

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Sven,

soeben ist eine Stellungnahme zu diesem Verdacht, regelmässige Einnahme von Avodart (Dutasterin) zeige häufiger eine schwere Form des PK als bei Männern, welche Avodart nicht einnahmen, publiziert worden
.
Diese Behauptung wird hier in englischer Sprache widerlegt:

http://www.practiceupdate.com/news/3...ca5=Newsletter 

Zur Zeit komme ich nicht dazu, den Text ins Deutsche zu übersetzen, würde mich aber dahinter machen, wenn das gewünscht würde.

Gruss und alles Gute für Deinen Freund

Jürg

----------


## Urologe

Genau genommen war in der REDUCE Studie im Dutasterid-Arm die KrebsHÄUFIGKEIT gut 20% NIEDRIGER als in der Placebogruppe,
aber TENDENZIELL höhere Gleason-Scores zu beobachten.
Wobei immer noch im Raume steht, dass der Gleason-Score unter Hormontherapie und 5-alpha-Reduktasehermmern
eigentlich nicht in seiner Reinform angewendet werden sollte, weil die Zellen sich verändern. Und ob nicht einfach durch
die Verkleinerung der Prostata die PCAs besser gefunden wurden .....
Daher ist letztlich immer noch nicht BEWIESEN, ob schwerere PCA-Formen durch Finasterid oder Dutasterid auftreten.

Ich persönlich sehe definitiv die Vorteile des Medikamentes überwiegen und würde auch selbst bei Bedarf jederzeit das "Risiko" eingehen.

----------


## LowRoad

*THE "NEW" PROSTATE CANCER INFOLINK:*



> An article published today in the "New England Journal of Medicine" and based on a re-visitation of data from the Prostate Cancer Prevention Trial (PCPT) suggests that finasteride may prevent as many as 30 percent of cases of low-risk prostate cancer without any increase in mortality...


Ein heute im "New England Journal of Medicine" veröffentlichter Artikel beschreibt, basierend auf der Neubewertung von Daten aus dem "Prostate Cancer Prevention Trial" (PCPT) [18 Jahre Nachbeobachtungszeit!] deutet darauf hin, dass Finasterid bis zu 30 Prozent der Fälle von Prostatakrebs mit geringem Risiko verhindern könnte, ohne eine Erhöhung der Sterblichkeit [der mid/high risk Patienten].

----------


## sven-pebe

Guten Abend,

 nächste Woche steht Untersuchung an, da PSA weiter ansteigt. Letzte Messung am 06.06. - PSA 2.81

 Sehr beunruhigend ist, dass vor 4 Wochen bereits PSA gemessen wurde - dort PSA 2,04

 Ist es nicht sehr ungewöhnlich, dass in so kurzer Zeit der PSA so stark steigt?

 In wie weit lässt sich überhaupt bei der kommenden MRT-Untersuchung nachweisen, woher der Anstieg kommt?

 Alles Gute für Euch

 Sven-pebe

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Sven-Pebe,

bei der MRT-Untersuchung wird sich sicherlich gar nicht nachweisen lassen, woher so ein Anstieg kommt. Esist zu vermuten, dass die Krebszellen sich vermehrt haben. Wahrscheinlich wird man bei der MRT gar nichts feststellen können, da für diese Untersuchung der PSA-Wert noch zu gering ist. Besser wäre sicherlich eine PSMA-Pet-CT.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## sven-pebe

Hallo WernerE,

danke für Deine Rückmeldung! Mein Freund hat bereits darüber nachgedacht, dass PET-CT wohl sinnvoller erscheint. Wird jedoch erst mal die Untersuchung in HD abwarten.
Dass sich ein Rezidiv einstellt hat sich wohl schon seit längerem angekündigt.
Kann man denn - je nach Befund - nochmals mit einer Hormontherapie beginnen?

Habe hier bereits von verschiedenen Seiten gehört, dass es wenig sinnvoll erscheint, wenn schon einmal eine Hormontherapie gemacht wurde.
Bereits vergangenes Jahr wurde meinem Freund empfohlen, Avodart einzunehmen - dies tat er zwar, jedoch nur kurz, da er sich nicht wirktlich sicher war bzgl. des Medikamentes! Habe bereits hier darüber berichtet.

Sonnige Grüße

Sven-pebe

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Sven-Pebe,

da bin ich nicht der Experte. Ich denke, dass sich aber noch jemand melden wird, der besser Bescheid weiß, als ich. Übrigens: Die PSMA-PET gibt´s auch in Heidelberg. Kannst Dich ja mal informieren.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo WernerE,
> 
> danke für Deine Rückmeldung! Mein Freund hat bereits darüber nachgedacht, dass PET-CT wohl sinnvoller erscheint. Wird jedoch erst mal die Untersuchung in HD abwarten.
> Dass sich ein Rezidiv einstellt hat sich wohl schon seit längerem angekündigt.
> Kann man denn - je nach Befund - nochmals mit einer Hormontherapie beginnen?


Für das PSMA-PET/CT ist jetzt mit 2.8 ng/ml das PSA-Fenster offen für Deinen Freund Adolf.
Das sollte er bald nutzen, wenn er schon in Heidelberg ist.

Dabei wird sich wohl die PSA-Quelle zeigen.
Die Frage ist, ob es dann eine lokale Therapie, also OP oder Bestrahlung, gibt,
oder ob die Hormontherapie wiederaufgenommen werden soll, was selbst-
verständlich sinnvoll wäre, aber eben leider niemals heilend, im Gegensatz
zum lokalen Ansatz.

Gerade weil dies so ein wichtiger Scheideweg ist, ist das recht teure PET jetzt das Richtige.

Avodart: 
Was bitte soll damit erreicht werden, ausser eine etwa hälftige Kaschierung des PSA-Wertes?

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi


Nachtrag:



> Letzte Messung am 06.06. - PSA 2.81
> Sehr beunruhigend ist, dass vor 4 Wochen bereits PSA gemessen wurde - dort PSA 2,04
> Ist es nicht sehr ungewöhnlich, dass in so kurzer Zeit der PSA so stark steigt?


Dieser Anstieg mit einer Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) von etwa viereinhalb Monaten wäre schon
beunruhigend vor dem Hintergrund der langfristigen VZ von etwa eineinhalb Jahren.
Aber der Wert ist isoliert, und angesichts des bisher recht schwankenden PSA-Verlaufes wäre
eine besondere Beunruhigung erst angezeigt, wenn weitere Messungen den Trend
bestätigen würden. 
Folgemessung in etwa der Hälfte der letztbestimmten Verdoppelungszeit, also in 2 Monaten.
Bestimmung der VZ: http://www.labor-limbach.de/PSA-Verd...eit.355.0.html

Hvielemi

----------


## sven-pebe

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldung!
Habe versucht heraus zu finden wo in Heidelberg die psma PET-CT Untersuchung gemacht wird. Leider bisher erfolglos! 
Mein Freund hat nächste Woche Termin im krebsforschungszentrum. Wird die Untersuchung dort angeboten? 

Viel Spaß beim WM schauen und danke für Infos 

sven

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@sven-pepe:

PSMA-PET/CT bei Prof. Uwe Haberkorn, Institut für Nuklearmedizin Uni-Klinik, DKFZ-Heidelberg.

Einfach "googeln" unter "Prof. U. Haberkorn....."

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Sven,

Kontakt 06221 - 56-7743
Prof. Haberkorn
Wartezeit nach Anmeldung (2013): ca. 4 Wochen
Kosten (2013) ca. EUR 1500,00
Gallium 68-PSMA-PET/CT und PSMA-PET/MR

Siehe auch hier.

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## sven-pebe

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank WernerE, Huvielemi, Helmut.a.g., Andreas S. für Eure Unterstützung.

Ich bin zwar meist ein stiller Beobachter dieses Forums, danke Euch jedoch von ganzem Herzen dass ihr stets mit Rat und Eurem Wissen weiterhelft und unterstützt!

Euch allen weiter alles Gute


sven

----------


## sven-pebe

Guten Abend,

wie bereits schon von einigen von Euch vorhergesagt hat das MRT nichts ergeben!

Daraufhin hat mein Freund ein PSMA-PET-CT durchgeführt. Hier zeigte sich, nachdem 3x untersucht werden musste um die Quelle des PSA-Anstieges zu sehen, dass sich lediglich eine Anreicherung der radioaktiven Substanz an einem Lymphknoten im Beckenbereich zeigte. (Genauen Befund stelle ich in den nächsten Tagen ins Profil). 

Klar ist nun auch, dass der Primärtumor unauffällig ist. 

Für anstehende Therapie wurde nun besprochen: 2 Monate Hormonentzugstherapie, dann Bestrahlung des Lymphknotens.

Dass der Lymphknoten bestrahlt wird, ist uns verständlich. Nun aber unsere Frage: Warum 2 Monate Hormonentzugstherapie? Und welche? Mein Freund meint, er mache nun ab kommender Woche wie schon zu Beginn seiner Erkrankung für 2 Monate die 3-fache Hormontherapie.

Wie seht ihr das. Ist dies der richtige Schritt?

Danke im voraus für Eure Unterstützung.

Alles Gute

spebe

Nun wurde besprochen, dass

----------


## sven-pebe

Genauer nuklermed. Befund:
Mehrspeicherung in einem links prävertebralen Lymphknoten auf Höhe LWK 5 mit einem SUVmax von 3,2 in den frühen Aufnahmen und 9,8 in den Spätaufnahmen.
Im übrigen Untersuchungsgebiet kein Hinweis auf pathologische Mehrspeicherung

Beurteilung:
V. a. eine Lymphknotenmetastase prävertebral links auf Höhe LWK 5. Kein Hinweis auf weitere 
Tumormanifestation im übrigen Untersuchungsgebiet. Somit zeigt sich der Primärtumor nach der Strahlenth. 
als inaktiv.

wie bereits erwähnt steht Befund nun fest und Bestrahlungstermin steht für Anfang Oktober fest. 
Was das mit der vorangehenden Hormontherapie auf sich hat wird mein Freund kommende Woche mit seinem Urologen besprechen!

Falls jemand von Euch noch was dazu sagen kann vorab schon mal vielen Dank!

Alles Gute

----------


## Hvielemi

> Was das mit der vorangehenden Hormontherapie auf sich hat wird mein Freund kommende Woche mit seinem Urologen besprechen!


Mit der Hormontherapie soll die Metastase zwischenzeitlich am weiteren
Wachstum gehindert und auch die Grösse reduziert werden.
Dann ist der Tumor bereits angezählt, wenn die erste Bestrahlung erfolgt.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## sven-pebe

Danke Konrad! Heißt das, die Hormontherapie soll dann nur die angegebenen 2 Monate bis zur Bestrahlung gehen? Scheint wohl so!

Frage mich nur, ob dann nicht eine einfache Hormonblockade ausreicht, statt gleich die 3-fache zu machen!?
Wie gesagt, wird ja nächste Woche besporchen.

Nochmals vielen Dank!

----------


## sven-pebe

Sicher hat jeder von Euch schon erlebt wie es ist, den ersehnten Arzttermin zu haben, um endlich Gewissheit zu haben was los ist bzw. wie es weiter geht.

So auch bei meinem Freund. Urologentermin war jetzt. Nun fragt sich der Urologe, warum vor Bestrahlung nur 2-montatige Hormontherapie gemacht werden soll (war Aussage der Strahlentherapeutin). Strahlentherapeutin sagt so, Urologe sagt, dann machen wir das eben so, auch wenn er meint, 2 Monate sei viel zu kurz.

Nun nimmt mein Freund seit 2 Tagen 1x tgl. Bicalutamid 50 mg und erhält 1x Leuprone Hexal 5 mg 3-Monantsspritze. Proscar nehme man nicht mehr bei der Hormonblockade meint der Urologe.

Nun hofft mein Freund, dass er mit seiner Therapie richtig liegt - zumindest was die Hormonblockade angeht.

----------


## sven-pebe

Hallo zusammen,

mein Freund hat nun von der Da-Vinchi-OP-Methode gehört. Wär dies evtl. auch eine Option?

Wer kann dazu was berichten?

Sonnige Grüße

----------


## Hvielemi

> mein Freund hat nun von der Da-Vinchi-OP-Methode gehört. Wär dies evtl. auch eine Option?


Nein, das ist keine Option, weil die DaVinci-Methode auf Standard-Operationen ausgelegt ist,
die zuvor von den Chirurgen richtiggehend trainiert werden müssen

Ob man an diese prävertebrale Metastase laparoskopisch oder offen hinkäme,
 müsste mit einem der wenigen Spezialisten abgeklärt werden, die so was machen.
Hier im Forum ist das Prof. Martin Schostak in Magdeburg.

Es wäre dann zuerst zu klären, ob und welche Vorteile und Nachteile so eine OP
gegenüber der Bestrahlung bringe. Das können medizinische Laien nicht wirklich leisten.


 Carpe diem! 
  Hvielemi / Konrad

----------

